# COOLY 26650 D26 (P60) Host By FiveMega



## fivemega (Nov 11, 2011)

*(AVAILABLE)

Please allow 7 days to ship*​
*Please note: I will not send email or PM to individuals regarding payment confirmation and shipping status.
All these information will be next to your CPF handle in this post.
All 50 States shipping will come with tracking number but for international orders I will provide label number. Sorry, no tracking available for international orders.*





As seen in above picture there is a hole on tail cap to use lanyard ring









From Left to Right: White Cooly-- Orange Cooly-- Black Anodized Heat Sinked Aluminum Sleeve-- Protected 18650










Dark Gray Cooly -- Black Anodized Heat Sinked Aluminum Sleeve -- IMR 18650










*Sky White----Matte Light Gray----Matte Black*

*NO RESERVATION*​
Hi folks, here is another creation from Fivemega.
A completely new design 1x26650 P60 body with D26 (P60 style) head available in black type III hard anodized, matte black type III hard anodized, Gray type III hard anodized, matte Gray type III hard anodized, semi gloss silver, matte silver, orange cerakoted and white cerakoted.
Body is designed to accept single IMR 26650 cell and total length is about 147mm. Head diameter is 44mm and body/tail diameter is 35mm
There is no removable head. Body and head is made from one piece solid aluminum (without gap) to accept any P60 stlye lamp/LED module for best heat sinkinking.
There is no bezel to cover head. Lamp/LED module is directly seated into cave metal which is outside finned for maximum cooling. There is no threads (gap) to interrupt heat transfer.
Entire body has fine fins and head side very deep fine fins to maximize heat dissipating and I guarantee you will notice it while using high power LED. Entire body and head side has mill work to ensure best grip while friendly with hand. Head side also is crenellated for best visibility when light is "ON" and faced down.
One small stainless steel ring will hold lamp module and one bigger stainless steel will hold UCL lens. All included.
There is one o'ring under lens, two o'ring on tai side. Tail cap has McClickie installed and ready to use.
McClicky switch is standard for Cooly and can handle up to 5 Amps safely.
Drop in the P60 module and tighten with small SS ring then put o'ring, lens and finally large SS ring to hold it in place and seal against moisture. Tightening SS rings are easy and can be done by pair of needle nose pliers.
Remember, there is no need of buying $urefire or   aftermarket bezel. What you get here is a complete host for your LED module and your IMR26650
I strongly recommend nailbender's excellent XML
Since IMR cells are capable of very high drain, therefore no problem with high drain (P60 style) LED modules.
What you will receive is complete host including one piece body/head, tail cap with installed switch, 2 SS bezels, UCL lens and all required o'rings. No battery and No module included or offered. Black aluminum heat sinked 18650 sleeve is not included but optional for $18 
Price: 
$99 for HA Black (NOT AVAILABLE) 
$99 for HA Matte Black (AVAILABLE)
$99 for HA matte Light Gray (AVAILABLE)
$89 for HA dark Gray (AVAILABLE)
$99 for Matte Silver (nickel plated) (NOT AVAILABLE)
$99 for Semi Gloss silver (nickel plated) (NOT AVAILABLE)
$109 for Orange cerakote (NOT AVAILABLE)
$109 for White cerakote (NOT AVAILABLE)
Black aluminum heat sinked 18650 sleeve $18 (NOT AVAILABLE)
White PVC 18650 sleeve $5 (AVAILABLE)
Each extra switch $8 (AVAILABLE)
Each extra UCL lens $6 (AVAILABLE)
Black extra switch boot $1 (NOT AVAILABLE)
Orange switch boot $1 (NOT AVAILABLE)
GID switch boot $1 (AVAILABLE)
Shipping to States $8.00
Internationally $18
Insurance for $100 value (USA) $2.60 OPTIONAL
Insurance for $100 value (international) $6.75 OPTIONAL
Shipping fee is nonrefundable

*NO RESERVATION*

No reservation please. You must pay FIRST then claim your spot by posting here. I will sign your name right after receiving payment unless you paying by MO.
Please don't pay if you may change your mind. There will not be any refund.
It is ABSOLUTELY NECESSARY to pick available and valid number, post detail of your order here and paypal note along with your CPF handle.
It is ABSOLUTELY NECESSARY to pick available and valid number, post detail of your order here and paypal note along with your CPF handle.[
It is ABSOLUTELY NECESSARY to pick next  available and valid number, post detail of your order here and paypal note along with your CPF handle.
I will never figure out what for is your payment and from whom without above information therefore I will reject payment.
Example:
Mr Don26



paid for #78 black
*All international packages must be with printed name and address in English and include a phone number.*
Paypal: [email protected]
Please PM for postal money order payment.
----------------------
*Please see:*
2P 18650 D26
Beefy Bezel
D36 bodies
E  bodies
MN sockets
SS 18650 E body
E to C adapter
Mini Turbo Head
Deep Turbo Head
D36 bodies
----------------------

-----------------------
#01 Black ceracoated COOLY 1x26650 D26 $99 Grahambo0101 paid shipped 9505511144965124568973
-----------------------
#01 HA Black COOLY 1x26650 D26 (BLEMISHED) $90 Zeruel paid shipped LC452889526US<b
#02 HA Black COOLY 1x26650 D26 (BLEMISHED) $90 alby26 paid shipped 03112550000058021375
#03 HA Black COOLY 1x26650 D26 (BLEMISHED) $90 Raoul_Duke paid shipped LC548063799US
#04 HA Black COOLY 1x26650 D26 (BLEMISHED) $90 firefighterb paid shipped 03112550000058022143
-----------------------

-----------------------
#01 HA Matte Black COOLY 1x26650 D26 $79 (BLEMISHED) mjgsxr paid shipped LA046635994US 
#02 HA Matte Black COOLY 1x26650 D26 $79 (BLEMISHED) *(AVAILABLE)*
#03 HA Matte Black COOLY 1x26650 D26 $79 (BLEMISHED) *(AVAILABLE)*
#04 HA Matte Black COOLY 1x26650 D26 $79 (BLEMISHED) *(AVAILABLE)*
#05 HA Matte Black COOLY 1x26650 D26 $79 (BLEMISHED) *(AVAILABLE)*
-----------------------


-----------------------



-----------------------
-----------------------
#01 HA Matte Light Gray COOLY 1x26650 D26 (BLEMISHED) $89 Boss paid shipped 9114901159815942858684
#02 HA Matte Light Gray COOLY 1x26650 D26 (BLEMISHED) $89 leroy82646 paid shipped 9114999944238678055689
#03 HA Matte Light Gray COOLY 1x26650 D26 (BLEMISHED) $89 msim paid shipped 9114999944238373526415 
#04 HA Matte Light Gray COOLY 1x26650 D26 (BLEMISHED) $89 nfsunder paid shipped 9505513808431061374885
 #05 HA Matte Light Gray COOLY 1x26650 D26 (BLEMISHED) $84 *(AVAILABLE)*
#06 HA Matte Light Gray COOLY 1x26650 D26 (BLEMISHED) $84 *(AVAILABLE)*
#07 HA Matte Light Gray COOLY 1x26650 D26 (BLEMISHED) $84 *(AVAILABLE)*
#08 HA Matte Light Gray COOLY 1x26650 D26 (BLEMISHED) $84 *(AVAILABLE)*

=============



-----------------------



--------------------------------
==================


-----------------------
#01 Orange cerakoted COOLY 1x26650 D26 $99 (Blemished) flashy bazook paid shipped 9505513808438003116633 

-----------------------
[SIZE=-2]#01 Sky White cerakoted COOLY 1x26650 D26 $109 Thatspec paid shipped 03112550000057987030
#02 Sky White cerakoted COOLY 1x26650 D26 $109 tanasit paid shipped 03112550000057989348
#03 Sky White cerakoted COOLY 1x26650 D26 $109 abanytime paid shipped 23082940000002467760
#04 Sky White cerakoted COOLY 1x26650 D26 $109 LuxLuthor paid shipped 23082940000002467777 
#05 Sky White cerakoted COOLY 1x26650 D26 $109 jmpaul320 paid shipped 03112550000058001520
#06 Sky White cerakoted COOLY 1x26650 D26 $109 firefighterb paid shipped 23082940000002467920
#07 Sky White cerakoted COOLY 1x26650 D26 $109 choppers paid shipped 03113260000160937011
#08 Sky White cerakoted COOLY 1x26650 D26 $109 chrisWELD paid shipped LC740353844US
#09 Sky White cerakoted COOLY 1x26650 D26 $109 lensman paid shipped 23101590000030166946
#10 Sky White cerakoted COOLY 1x26650 D26 $109 dsche paid shipped 23041070000024631832
#11 Sky White cerakoted COOLY 1x26650 D26 $109 dlmorgan999 paid shipped 95055106702831004741
#12 Sky White cerakoted COOLY 1x26650 D26 $109 hombreluhrs paid shipped 9505510489373189446519
#14 Sky White cerakoted COOLY 1x26650 D26 $109 Grahambo0101 paid shipped 9505511144965124568973
#15 Sky White cerakoted COOLY 1x26650 D26 $109 Jvvjvv paid shipped 9505511144965138570757
#16 Sky White cerakoted COOLY 1x26650 D26 $109 Powerup paid shipped 9505513808436019092460 
#17 Sky White cerakoted COOLY 1x26650 D26 $109 Flash-O-Maniac paid shipped 9505513808416251020230 
#18 Sky White cerakoted COOLY 1x26650 D26 $109 Dizney paid shipped 9505513808412025426383

-----------------------
#01 Sky White cerakoted COOLY 1x26650 D26 (Blemished) $99 aginthelaw paid shipped 9505513808417222091778 
-----------------------
#01 Sky White cerakoted COOLY with black tailcap 1x26650 D26 $99 *(AVAILABLE)*
-----------------------
*NO RESERVATION*

-----------------------
*Please find link of my other products here and click on each link you are interested on.*
-----------------------

*(A V A I L A B L E)*​


----------



## fivemega (Nov 11, 2011)

*QUESTION ???*​


brandocommando said:


> For 1 COOLY (#1) and 1 extra UCL.
> 
> These look AWESOME FM!


*And priced right !!!*
=======



brandocommando said:


> P.S there is no # 13???


*#13 was broken during machining. *
=======



Rat said:


> Will there be more in the future ?


*Yes, there will be more.*
=======



bugsy714 said:


> Are the mcclicky adapters glued in this time FM??


*No glue is used. Use a pair of needle nose pliers and unscrew the switch housing ring from cap then remove McClicky.*
=======



donn_ said:


> any plans for a comparable D36 model?


*Currently, there are several type of D36 available such as: 32650, 3x26500, 2x18650 and 2x18500*
=======



lensman said:


> How does the Matte Black COOLY differ from the Black COOLY? Is it hard anodized? Is the tailcap also Matte Black and is the tailcap the same tone?



*Matte Black is non-reflective surface with no shine at all.
Tail cap color tone is pretty close to body.
Body and tail both are [SIZE=+1]TYPE III HARD ANODIZE[/SIZE]*
=======



SR.GRINGO said:


> Varooj...why don't you make us a copper Cooly 26650? Paypal standing by!



*Wow,
That would be heavy, expensive and [SIZE=+1]CCOOLL[/SIZE].*
=======


toastystuff said:


> One quick question, protected 26650 won't fit?



*Any protected 26650 up to 70mm long will fit perfectly and function correctly.*
=======


y0ukn0wwh0 said:


> I'm interested in either the Sky White, Matte Silver or Gray, are these colors available at the moment?



*Post #1 is updated for availability.*
=======


y0ukn0wwh0 said:


> Light with GITD and Red Boot



*Please refer to updated post #1.*
=======


y0ukn0wwh0 said:


> Battery Sleeve



*Battery Sleeve available now.*
=======


y0ukn0wwh0 said:


> Extra Orings and Lens



*Extra Orings and Lens available now.*
=======


y0ukn0wwh0 said:


> Pocket clip available (if Available) or is it a BAD IDEA



*Pocket clip not available and never made.*
=======


y0ukn0wwh0 said:


> Will a Hi/Lo/Strobe work



*If your module has Hi/Lo/Strobe, then will work perfectly.*
=======


FrankFlash said:


> Any chance that we might see from you a cooly 26650 made from copper soon?



*Not to mention high cost, weight of copper Cooly will be too heavy to carry.*
=======


richardcpf said:


> Does a sportac (non-SF version) P60 fits?



*Cooly has deeper and recessed cave to accommodate most of drop ins.*
=======


AndyF said:


> Have you considered making a matching extension for 2x26650 setups?.


*Unfortunately, not many interest for that.*
=======


injin000 said:


> Hi are these good for diving and are they still available?


*These are available at this time but not suitable for diving.
These are waterproof or splashproof.*
=======


…ZIM… said:


> So post #1 is currently updated now? Looks like several matte black available?


*Currently, matte black, dark grey, light grey and white available.
Please see post #1 *

===================================================​



*[SIZE=+2]*
*NO RESERVATION*​*[/SIZE]*


----------



## brandocommando (Nov 11, 2011)

For 1 COOLY (#1) and 1 extra UCL.

These look AWESOME FM!

P.S there is no # 13???


----------



## fivemega (Nov 11, 2011)

brandocommando said:


> For 1 COOLY (#1) and 1 extra UCL.
> 
> These look AWESOME FM!


*And priced right !!!*



brandocommando said:


> P.S there is no # 13???


*#13 was broken during machining. *


----------



## brandocommando (Nov 11, 2011)

I agree the price is great. 

I can't imagine the amount of work that has to go into these to machine all of those fins in there...

I already have a copper 1X26650 host of yours, but I just have to have one of these!


----------



## Not So Bright (Nov 11, 2011)

Paypal sent for #2


----------



## xml (Nov 11, 2011)

Just when I gave up hope on a FM 1x26650 host... Now if only my paypal account had some - what's the word - oh, right, money, I'd be all over these things  Keep up the great work!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## rookie (Nov 11, 2011)

for


#03 COOLY 1x26650 D26 $99
#04 COOLY 1x26650 D26 $94
#05 COOLY 1x26650 D26 $94
(3) Xtra UCL Lens $18
Shpg $7
TOTAL: $312

:thanks: :thumbsup:


----------



## ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond (Nov 11, 2011)

for:

*#06 COOLY 1x26650 D26 $99 (AVAILABLE)*
+ US Shipping $7*
Total: $106
*


----------



## teach9213 (Nov 11, 2011)

I'll take one!
Thanks.


----------



## psychbeat (Nov 12, 2011)

man I cant decide on one of these or the 2p 18650 host..

I dont have any 26650 around but this looks a lot smaller than the
D size mag the 2p is made from which seems a lot longer..


the 2p would have more runtime and Ive already got a buncha
NCR18650a chilling here... decisions decisions...

this host just looks so cool n compact..


----------



## Mike Docherty (Nov 12, 2011)

#07 COOLY 
1 extra UCL
2 extra black boot


----------



## Rat (Nov 12, 2011)

Great work they look sensational . I have a bit of a FM 26650 collection happening now “sweet”

These are going to go fast I wish I could purchased two.

*#08 COOLY 1x26650 D26 $99 (AVAILABLE)*
1 extra UCL
2 extra black boots 

 I sent $122.00USD $117.00 +4% for PayPal because if I send as gift my address never comes up.


EDIT: Will there be more in the future ? 
Or are you caping it at #20 ?


----------



## fabienne (Nov 12, 2011)

*#09 COOLY 1x26650 D26 $99
#10 COOLY 1x26650 D26 $94
extra UCL lens $6 x 2
Black extra switch boot $1 x 2
Red switch boot $1 x 2
GID switch boot $1 x 3
Internationally $10*


----------



## teach9213 (Nov 12, 2011)

PayPal sent $109 for:
#11 COOLY 1x26650 D26 $99 
Internationally $10


----------



## polarion (Nov 12, 2011)

Paypal sent for#12. 
UCL extra boot and Int. shipping


----------



## dkman (Nov 12, 2011)

PP Sent

#14 COOLY 1x26650 D26 $99
2x Red switch boot $2
Each extra UCL lens $6
Internationally 10


----------



## donn_ (Nov 12, 2011)

#15
#16

:thanks:


----------



## nailbender (Nov 12, 2011)

for #17 

Thanks


----------



## choppers (Nov 12, 2011)

I'll Take #18

EDIT:
for:
*#18 COOLY 1x26650 D26 $99
extra UCL lens $6
Shipping to States $7.00

Total: $112

Thanks,*


----------



## RCantor (Nov 12, 2011)

Nice work! I already have everything I need or I'd be all over these!


----------



## RCantor (Nov 12, 2011)

Who am I kidding. I must have one!! PP sent for # 19


----------



## RCantor (Nov 12, 2011)

Oops, hit send in PP too fast. I'm the one on 850 Landing St


----------



## bugsy714 (Nov 12, 2011)

see below


----------



## brandocommando (Nov 12, 2011)

Those went fast... 

Mine only has to go from Cali to Oregon, so it should be here soon!


----------



## ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond (Nov 12, 2011)

Wow - glad I jumped on this quickly. Look's like more lights to come but this is a hot ticket item.


----------



## weklund (Nov 12, 2011)

*

#21 Please. These look great.*


----------



## bugsy714 (Nov 12, 2011)

PP sent; #21 & #22

Thanks!


----------



## Norm (Nov 12, 2011)

simplec6 your post has been deleted, this is a family friendly forum, please moderate your language - Norm


----------



## bugsy714 (Nov 12, 2011)

considering FM is the only place to get a 26650 p60 host for under $100 it's really not bad at all, the other options run close to twice as much, I've really grown to appreciate FM's quality and prices, I have a copper with a beefy bezel and love it!!


----------



## moshow9 (Nov 13, 2011)

for #23 COOLY 1x26650 D26 $99
_Payment Sent (Unique Transaction ID # 4GY195486V5807338)_

*#23 COOLY 1x26650 D26 $99
Each extra switch x1 $ 8
Each extra UCL lens x1 $ 6
Black extra switch boot x2 $ 2
Shipping to States $ 7
Total $121*

Thank you!


----------



## chesterqw (Nov 13, 2011)

for #24 COOLY 1x26650 D26 $99
*
Payment Sent* (Unique Transaction ID #8AM1327799355504H)


*#24 COOLY 1x26650 D26 $99
**Internationally $10
Total $109*


----------



## luopo (Nov 13, 2011)

*#25 COOLY 1x26650 D26 $99
Shipping to States $ 7
Total $106

Thanks!*


----------



## weklund (Nov 15, 2011)

*My Cooly just arrived. This unit is stunning. Awesome build quality. Installed one of Wayne's 1000 lumen DD XML drops and this beauty is running cool as a cucumber. Filled gap between emmiter sides and inside walls for proper heat transfer per Wayne. Great job. I am very pleased. I am going to buy another. 

Thanks FM.




































*​


----------



## psychbeat (Nov 15, 2011)

Agh I still cant decide on one f these or the 1s2p 5mega...

These look a lot smaller which is a plus to me but I don't have any 26650 and have plenty of 18650s...

I know.. It's CPF so I should get both but I'm one of the 99.9% of musicians that is BROKE and living beyond my means


----------



## choppers (Nov 15, 2011)

OK....Mine arrived this afternoon....all I can say is WOW! This light is awesome! The craftsmanship is absolutely beautiful!!!!!!

Thanks FM


----------



## vinhnguyen54 (Nov 16, 2011)

I will take #26

Transaction ID: 7VM10751KY829191M

+ 1 red boot


----------



## tanasit (Nov 16, 2011)

I take #27 and 1 red boot
Thanks,
Tanasit


----------



## simplec6 (Nov 16, 2011)

Pretty cool creation you've made there man.


----------



## donn_ (Nov 16, 2011)

Got mine today, and I'm thoroughly impressed. You've outdone yourself, Varooj! This is your best job yet.

:thanks:

PS...any plans for a comparable D36 model?:devil:


----------



## mandrake (Nov 17, 2011)

*#28 COOLY 1x26650 D26 $99 (Ready To Ship)*

Paypal sent $106.00
Unique Transaction ID # 6AX73154M62104006


----------



## moshow9 (Nov 17, 2011)

Got mine in the mail today! Excellent machining and fits very nice in hand. All I need is for my P60 drop in to arrive so I can play. :devil:

Cheers FiveMega!


----------



## bugsy714 (Nov 17, 2011)

loving the cooly! The outer lens is larger, like m2 sized so the depth of the secondary retaining ring for your dropin does not effect the beam, it puts out a wider beam than my beefy bezel!

The tailcap is slightly different (smaller by a hair) than my FM copper p60 26650 host so no legos there on extensions and tailcaps (boo!) and the body is slightly longer due to the 2 retaining ring system. 

This is the BEST 26650 host I have used, it really redefines properly heatsinking a p60!! 

Are the mcclicky adapters glued in this time FM??


----------



## LEDAdd1ct (Nov 18, 2011)

Do you think you will do a run without the pointy crenelations at the tip of the head?


----------



## brandocommando (Nov 18, 2011)

Nice big opening on these...












This one is now hosting a 4.2A neutral white XM-L. I am thinking about putting an SST-90 in my other COOLY, I have 2 now.


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Nov 18, 2011)

Kinda reminds me of a 24" rim with low profile tires. 

Sweet!!


----------



## choppers (Nov 18, 2011)

brandocommando said:


> Nice big opening on these...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Are you only using the bigger SS ring?


----------



## brandocommando (Nov 18, 2011)

Yup, well that and the UCL... There is no room for the O-ring unfortunately, but this is just a temporary set-up. I just got the COOLY today, and I had this oversized DX reflector that I filed down to fit in an M2 bezel. It fits the COOLY perfectly, so I threw it in there for the heck of it. The original thread on my M2 mod is here. 

These hosts are simply awesome. They feel great in hand, and are a very nice size. I am thinking about getting another. It heats up really well (and fast!) so it must be drawing the heat off of the module really well.

Thanks again FM!

If anyone has any further questions or comments on my COOLY, please post them in the other thread. I do not want to detract from this sales thread...


----------



## choppers (Nov 18, 2011)

brandocommando said:


> Yup, well that and the UCL... There is no room for the O-ring unfortunately, but this is just a temporary set-up. I just got the COOLY today, and I had this oversized DX reflector that I filed down to fit in an M2 bezel. It fits the COOLY perfectly, so I threw it in there for the heck of it. The original thread on my M2 mod is here.
> 
> These hosts are simply awesome. They feel great in hand, and are a very nice size. I am thinking about getting another. It heats up really well (and fast!) so it must be drawing the heat off of the module really well.
> 
> Thanks again FM!


Thanks, yeah I am for sure going to get another one...they are just awesome...took it on my walk last night....feels great in the hand....very "grippy" ...solid and just an awesome light all around. Absolutely incredible qualiy and craftsmanship. 

Thanks again Varooj. Would love to see a model similar to this for the D36 drop ins.


----------



## chesterqw (Nov 19, 2011)

may i ask where should i buy those 26650 cells from?
4sevens?


----------



## brandocommando (Nov 19, 2011)

The 7777 ones are good and they are also protected. If you want unprotected cells that can handle a really high discharge rate these are good too.


----------



## chesterqw (Nov 19, 2011)

brandocommando said:


> The 7777 ones are good and they are also protected. If you want unprotected cells that can handle a really high discharge rate these are good too.


nice, i will order from him 
thanks!


----------



## medieval (Nov 19, 2011)

*Paypal sent for

#32 COOLY 1x26650 D26 $99
Shipping to States $ 7
Total $106

Thanks!*


----------



## weklund (Nov 19, 2011)

*Just received another "Cooly". This one will sport a triple R4. These are really nice. Get ‘em While They’re Hot!

:devil:
























*​


----------



## rgbgum (Nov 19, 2011)

*rgbgum Paypal Sent for 
#33 COOLY 1x26650 D26 $99
****Each extra switch $8
**Internationally $10
TOTAL: $117*


----------



## Not So Bright (Nov 19, 2011)

Paypal sent for #34

Thanks for making these great hosts.


----------



## Roble (Nov 19, 2011)

PayPal sent:

#35 COOLY 1x26650 D26 $99
Red switch boot $1
Shipping to States $7.00
Total: $107

Thanks,
Mike


----------



## criollo (Nov 20, 2011)

*#36 COOLY 1x26650 D26 *


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Nov 20, 2011)

Can someone please post a pic of a COOLY next to a 4Sevens S12, or a SF 6P?

Thanks!


----------



## weklund (Nov 20, 2011)

PoliceScannerMan said:


> Can someone please post a pic of a COOLY next to a 4Sevens S12, or a SF 6P?
> 
> Thanks!



*Here you go .... :devil:





*​


----------



## euroken (Nov 20, 2011)

Euroken  for #37


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Nov 20, 2011)

weklund said:


> *Here you go .... :devil:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks Wek! 
Love that camo md2.


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Nov 22, 2011)

#39 COOLY $99+$7 shipping
#6 D26 M*g 1D 2x18650 $98+$5

Total $209

Posting this in both sales threads to avoid confusion.

Ok to ship all at once if you prefer.


----------



## tanasit (Nov 24, 2011)

Mine arrived and I got it assembled with the light engine.
I LOVE the piece, exceptional workmanship, beautiful details and well thought of.
I highly recommend this for everyone.


----------



## chesterqw (Nov 25, 2011)

can the switch be changed?
considering a cool option to burn my wallet :devil:

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?324929-The-Ultimate-Tailcap-Switch-the-FETtie-for-Z41-and-variants.&p=3779589#post3779589

wondering if it would fit nicely?

seem to have some problem with non-surefire tailcap...


----------



## Sanderman (Nov 25, 2011)

Cooly #40
1 red switch cover
US shipping

$107 total


----------



## xml (Nov 26, 2011)

Hi,

I will take Cooly #41
(1) extra Mcclicky Switch
(2) extra UCL Lens
(2) extra Black Switch Boots
Shipping and
Insurance

Thanks!!!


----------



## Rat (Nov 28, 2011)

How cool is the cooly :thumbsup:

Got mine today love it. I think I need another one.

cheers


----------



## hwoont64 (Nov 28, 2011)

paypal sent for

 Transaction ID # 8VC17862F69437549
not crenellated cooly #1
1 extra switch $8
1 extra ucl $6
1 switch boot black $1
international $10

(Please let me know the additional shipping cost for tracking wt usps priority intl)


----------



## fivemega (Nov 30, 2011)

*[size=+1]Every payment received for Cooly, already shipped

More Cooly host available.

Please check post #1 for next available number.[/size]*


----------



## xml (Dec 2, 2011)

Pictures don't do this thing justice, it is a work of art!!!:goodjob:


----------



## Disintergrator66 (Dec 3, 2011)

AWESOME!!!!!!

Paypal sent for #42. Thank you!!!


----------



## Nite (Dec 3, 2011)

Paypal incoming for next available unit. Number 43 I believe. Please combine Insured shipping for Beefy Bezel with this item, and FM-1909 bulbs.


----------



## Nite (Dec 3, 2011)

:goodjob::thanks:


----------



## The Coach (Dec 5, 2011)

The Coach  for #44. Thanks. :devil:


----------



## Father Azmodius (Dec 7, 2011)

Father Azmodius  for #45


----------



## netprince (Dec 9, 2011)

sending PP for #46:

cooly #46: 99
extra switch: 8
extra lens: 6
extra boot: 1
shipping: 7

total: $121

Thanks!


----------



## elnino (Dec 11, 2011)

PayPal sent for #47 Cooly, extra switch and extra UCL lens. Thanks.


----------



## SR.GRINGO (Dec 27, 2011)

*Varooj Paypal sent for......Thanks

#48 Black COOLY 1x26650 D26 $99*

*Red switch boot $1 *
*GID switch boot $1*
*Shipping to States $7.00*
*Each extra UCL lens $6 *
*Total $114*


----------



## candlelet (Dec 28, 2011)

Paypal Sent for :
1. #49 Black COOLY 1 x 26650 D26 $99
2. Extra lens $6
3. Extra switch $8
4. International Shipping $10

Thanks


----------



## CMAG (Dec 29, 2011)

$232.00, for #50 and #51, 2 ucl lens, 1 switch, 2 black boot, 1 USA shipping Thanks Chad


----------



## Long RunTime (Dec 31, 2011)

PP sent for #52 Black COOLY 1x26650 D26 (Transaction ID: 6YK60477NM451941L). If I can choose the switch boot color, then I would like to get the Green GITD and one extra RED switch boot.Otherwise send me the GITD for the extra switch boot. Thanks!


----------



## wquiles (Jan 1, 2012)

For:

- #53 Black Cooly 1x26650 D26 host = $99
- 1x Extra UCL lens = $6
- 2x Extra RED switch boot = $2
- 1x Extra GID switch boot = $1
- Shipping in USA = $7

Total = $115

Will


----------



## rngr633 (Jan 9, 2012)

Pay Pal sent, Unique Transaction ID # 22V86646CL404625N. Cooly #54, $99 + extra switch $8, + extra UCL lens $6, + red switch boot $1, + shipping $7. Total $121 sent. THANKS!


----------



## Paulinski (Jan 9, 2012)

Can this be used with the Oveready Triples?

Thx


----------



## mohanjude (Jan 9, 2012)

Cooly #55 + International shipping $10 = Total = $109


----------



## wquiles (Jan 9, 2012)

Got my unit - thanks much!


----------



## Zeruel (Jan 18, 2012)

*#56* 
COOLY 26650 D26 (P60) Host $99
1 x Extra UCL lens $6
International Shipping $10

Thanks.


----------



## mohanjude (Jan 31, 2012)

Received Cooly #55 here in the UK.

Thank you fiveMega


----------



## MrSypher (Feb 26, 2012)

*#57 Black COOLY 1x26650 D26 & 2 extra boots (RED & GITD)... Thanks..*


----------



## MrSypher (Mar 6, 2012)

Just opened my Cooly.. ThanXx!!


----------



## daniiswara (Mar 26, 2012)

paypal sent for #58 + $10 (int ship)


----------



## Stress (Apr 7, 2012)

Paypal Unique Transaction ID # 3KP4428501886404F

Cooly #59 $99.00
18650 Sleeve $18.00
extra len $6.00
Black switch boot $1.00
extra switch $8.00
shipping $7.00
Total $139.00

Thank you,
Thomas


----------



## daniiswara (Apr 13, 2012)

mine has just arrived this saturday morning. thanks. get well soon fm.


----------



## ss2nv (Apr 17, 2012)

PayPal sent for: 

#60 Black COOLY 1x26650 D26 $99 (AVAILABLE) = $99.00
Black aluminum heat sinked 18650 sleeve $18 (AVAILABLE) = $18.00
Each extra UCL lens $6 (AVAILABLE) = $6.00
Black extra switch boot $1 (AVAILABLE) = $1.00
Shipping to States = $7.00
Total : $131.00


----------



## Thatspec (Apr 21, 2012)

for #61 $99, 1 extra switch $8, 1 black switch boot $1, 1 red switch boot $1, shipping Conus $7

$116 from CPF Thatspec

Unique Transaction ID # 40V16388DK356474H


----------



## mocha_jo1 (Apr 22, 2012)

Paypal sent for #62 for $99 + $8 for extra switch + $1 for black switch boot $1 for red switch boot + $7 shipping to US + $2.60 for insurance.

$118.60 total. Unique Transaction ID # 3LF21407JD900961U
my paypal user name is: [email protected]


----------



## chewy78 (Apr 22, 2012)

for cooly 26650 63# for $99 + $18 for Black aluminum heat sinked 18650 sleeve, +$6 extra UCL lens, +$7 for shipping to us,+$2.60 for insurance
$132.60 total (Unique Transaction ID # 765770846H713602H)


----------



## Duglum (May 11, 2012)

for

*#01 Orange cerakoted COOLY 1x26650 D26 $109
1x extra UCL Lens $6
International Shipping $10
--------------
$125

*Thank you very much.


----------



## chesterqw (May 17, 2012)

for

*#02 Orange cerakoted COOLY 1x26650 D26 $109
**GID switch boot $1 **
International Shipping $10

Total : $120

**Payment Sent* (Unique Transaction ID # XXXXXXXXXXXX5972K)


----------



## stoli67 (Jun 7, 2012)

Payment Sent (Unique Transaction ID 0B876161EX348162F)


#3 Orange
#64 black 26650 hosts


----------



## Thatspec (Jun 8, 2012)

*Hi FM,
I'll take

#01 Sky White cerakoted COOLY 1x26650 D26 $109 (AVAILABLE)*

 Unique Transaction ID # 7LS93677BT196210X $83.30


----------



## mr.lumen (Jun 8, 2012)

* #65 Black COOLY 1x26650 D26 * 78.90 sent by paypal for the cooly 30% off + 2.60 for insurance. paypal Transaction ID: ​5AH311161P445743J [email protected] is my paypal user name


thanks!


----------



## BarryH (Jun 8, 2012)

#66 Black COOLY 1x26650 D26 $99 
Black extra switch boot $1
(Price after 30% discound $70)
Shipping to States $7.00
Insurance for $100 value (USA) $2.60
Total Paypal sent: $79.60


----------



## Zeruel (Jun 9, 2012)

#01 Black COOLY 1x26650 D26 (BLEMISHED) $63 ($90 - 30%)
Each extra UCL lens $6
Internationally $10
TOTAL $79


----------



## tanasit (Jun 9, 2012)

$168 for:

*#02 Sky White cerakoted COOLY 1x26650 D26 $77
**#04 Orange cerakoted COOLY 1x26650 D26 $77
**Shipping = 2x7=$14
Total= $168

*


----------



## jwyj (Jun 12, 2012)

*#05 Orange cerakoted COOLY 1x26650 D26 $109 (AVAILABLE)*


----------



## Diablo_331 (Jun 15, 2012)

*#06 Orange cerakoted COOLY 1x26650 D26 $109 (AVAILABLE)
**Black aluminum heat sinked 18650 sleeve $18 (AVAILABLE)**
MINUS 30%= $88.90*
*Shipping to States $7.00
**Insurance for $100 value (USA) $2.60 OPTIONAL*
$88.90 + $7 +$2.60= $98.50


----------



## abanytime (Jun 15, 2012)

PP incoming for abanytime

#07 Orange cerakoted COOLY 1x26650 D26 $109 (AVAILABLE)
#03 Sky White cerakoted COOLY 1x26650 D26 $104 (AVAILABLE)
Black aluminum heat sinked 18650 sleeve $18 x 2

$249 - 30% = 174.30 + 14 shipping + $5.20 Insurance = $193.50


----------



## LuxLuthor (Jun 17, 2012)

*#08 Orange cerakoted COOLY 1x26650 D26 $109
#04 Sky White cerakoted COOLY 1x26650 D26 $104 
Black aluminum heat sinked 18650 sleeve $18 x 2
1x extra switch $8
1x extra UCL lens $6 
1x Red switch boot $1 
1x GID switch boot $1

Subtotal = $265
30% Discount New Subtotal = $185.50 (Thank You!)
Shipping = $14
Insurance = $5.20
Grand Total = $204.70*


----------



## donn_ (Jun 17, 2012)

*#09 Orange cerakoted COOLY 1x26650 D26 $109 (AVAILABLE)



:thanks:
*


----------



## damanupnorth (Jun 17, 2012)

# 10 Orange Creakoted COOLY 1x26650 D26 

1 ea (#10) Orange creakoted COOLY 1x26650 D26 $109 = -30%

1 ea GID switch boot $1 = -30%
1 ea Red switch boot $1 = -30%
Shipping CONUS $7 = $ 7.00
PayPal sent from CPF Damanupnorth

[FONT=&quot]Damanupnorth, you have sent $84.70 USD to VAROOJ HARTOONIAN 6/17/2012 [/FONT]

Thank you
D


----------



## Mike Docherty (Jun 18, 2012)

Pay Pal sent

#68 Black Cooly 1X26650 D26 $99
Extra switch $8
Extra Lens $6
3 extra black boots $3
3 extra red boots $3
3 extra GID boots $3
total $122
- 30% = $85.40
shipping $7
total $92.40
CPF ID: Mike Docherty


----------



## TheCleanerSD (Jun 20, 2012)

#69 Black Cooly 1x26650 D26 - $99.00 (-30%)
Shipping - $7.00
Insurance - $2.60

Paypal ID # 0A3025922U970921D


----------



## damanupnorth (Jun 20, 2012)

Thank you! I got her today and what a beauty, I think I p/u one more in a couple of days... it any left
real nice job thank you
D


----------



## LuxLuthor (Jun 21, 2012)

LuxLuthor said:


> *#08 Orange cerakoted COOLY 1x26650 D26 $109
> #04 Sky White cerakoted COOLY 1x26650 D26 $104
> Black aluminum heat sinked 18650 sleeve $18 x 2
> 1x extra switch $8
> ...



Fast, excellent service as always. These are really unique and beautiful lights. Never had a white light before! I like it and the orange. Thanks, Varooj.


----------



## LuxLuthor (Jun 21, 2012)

duplicate post


----------



## jmpaul320 (Jun 21, 2012)

*#05 Sky White cerakoted COOLY 1x26650 D26 $109 (AVAILABLE)*
*Black aluminum heat sinked 18650 sleeve $18 x 1
**1x extra switch $8
1x extra UCL lens $6 
1x Red switch boot $1 

SUBTOTAL 142
30% OFF (THANKS!) 99.40

shipping 7

total 106.40**
paypal incoming for cpf jmpaul320

PAYPAL SENT *you have sent $106.40 USD to VAROOJ HARTOONIAN. Payment Sent (Unique Transaction ID # 627186836H935262M)


----------



## abanytime (Jun 23, 2012)

LuxLuthor said:


> Fast, excellent service as always. These are really unique and beautiful lights. Never had a white light before! I like it and the orange. Thanks, Varooj.



I need to echo this. They look so nice, I'm almost afraid to use them.


----------



## jmpaul320 (Jun 23, 2012)

just got mine! running cool! thanks!


----------



## karlheinz3 (Jul 3, 2012)

*#11 Orange cerakoted COOLY 1x26650 D26 $109 (AVAILABLE) Karlheinz3 Payment sent in SALE Tread*


----------



## alby26 (Jul 3, 2012)

*
#02 Black COOLY 1x26650 D26 (BLEMISHED) *


----------



## Raoul_Duke (Jul 5, 2012)

I will take #03 Black COOLY 1x26650 D26 (BLEMISHED) $90 (AVAILABLE)

PP sent.


----------



## BelliR6 (Jul 8, 2012)

#71 Black Ha Cooly 26650
Extra UCL Lens
Black HA 18650 Heatsink
Shipping
Total $130

Thank You


----------



## firefighterb (Jul 8, 2012)

PP Sent for #06 White Cooly.....and #14 Orange Cooly D26
Payment Sent (Unique Transaction ID # 3X646346GJ279010C)

.....THANKS!!!!


----------



## olrac (Jul 9, 2012)

Payment Sent (Unique Transaction ID # 89H940504S498212R)

*#15 Orange cerakoted COOLY 1x26650 D26*
*Black aluminum heat sinked 18650 sleeve*
*Shipping*
*$95.90*


----------



## jmm244 (Jul 10, 2012)

PayPal payment sent for COOLY D26 #1 HA Gray, Alu 16650 sleeve, extra switch, extra UCL lens, 1ea black red & GID switch boots, USA shipping and insurance - Total $133.60 - CPF Handle: jmm244


----------



## olrac (Jul 12, 2012)

What higher output drop-ins work well with this host, any suggestions?


----------



## xml (Jul 12, 2012)

Any pics of the HA Gray Cooly?


----------



## xml (Jul 12, 2012)

olrac said:


> What higher output drop-ins work well with this host, any suggestions?



The Cooly really 'shines' with any of the high amperage quads, triples, or single xml's when you factor in the heat dissipation of the host and power supply of the 26650. Conceivably, it should work with _any _P60 (D26) sized drop in. :twothumbs

Good places to start:
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...OM-QUAD-P60-XPG-Drop-ins-Up-to-1654-Lumen-OTF!

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...ins-Full-Boost-Thermal-and-Voltage-Regulation

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...e-XRE-XPE-XPG-S2-XML-U2-NICHIA-92CRI-(part-10)

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...In-Run-7-Sale-Thread-COPPER-PCB-NOW-AVAILABLE

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...ite-COPPER-PCB-1300-Lumen-Drop-In-SALE-THREAD

Happy hunting!!!


----------



## olrac (Jul 12, 2012)

thanks for the links!

The orange cooly looks incredible in person almost fluorescent!


----------



## olrac (Jul 13, 2012)

Hey FM, can you post pictures of the Grey Cooly I'm kind of interested in a second one.


----------



## olrac (Jul 13, 2012)

Payment Sent (Unique Transaction ID # 8G625815KM7839419)
CPF I.D. Olrac
#02 HA Gray COOLY 1x26650 D26 $89 (AVAILABLE
Red switch boot $1 (AVAILABLE)
Each extra UCL lens $6 (AVAILABLE)
30% discount

Which ever has the best match of tail and body would be greatly appreciated and thanks for great hosts my friend!


----------



## firefighterb (Jul 13, 2012)

PP Sent for #04 Black Cooly Blem
- Also 18650 sleeve

Payment Sent (Unique Transaction ID # 5CG511913T543143F)

THANKS!!


----------



## tobrien (Jul 14, 2012)

#16 Orange cerakoted COOLY 1x26650 D26 $109 + $7 shipping

thanks bud!

-tobrien


----------



## tobrien (Jul 21, 2012)

i've been using my orange one and it's amazing, thank you!


----------



## tanasit (Jul 21, 2012)

I will take:

*#03 HA Gray COOLY 1x26650 D26 $89*
*2 x Black aluminum heat sinked 18650 sleeve $18*
*Shipping to States $7.00*
*Total = $132.00


*


----------



## Raoul_Duke (Jul 23, 2012)

Raoul_Duke said:


> I will take #03 Black COOLY 1x26650 D26 (BLEMISHED) $90 (AVAILABLE)
> 
> PP sent.



Hey FM,

I never got my cooly or elle...thought you should know + your PM's are full.


----------



## dongkoo (Jul 23, 2012)

for
*#17 Orange cerakoted COOLY 1x26650 D26 $109
* [FONT=&quot]Black aluminum heat sinked 18650 sleeve $18[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Internationally $10[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
total=$137

Thanks.


----------



## chesterqw (Jul 27, 2012)

hello fivemega, is the cooly orange cerakoted really cerakoted?
as it is quite soft and easily damaged


----------



## Diablo_331 (Jul 27, 2012)

Are there any more switch options that will work with this host? I'm looking to run a SST-90 direct driven with a 26650. Right now the McClicky is holding up fine with an 18650 but I'm pretty sure that I'll blow the switch on a 26650. The FETie is out of the question as there have been too many failures reported and VanIsleDSM has seemingly disappeared. I need a high current forward clicky or something like a ZeroRez since it's only a single mode. Any ideas?


----------



## olrac (Aug 1, 2012)

Hi FM,

Can you tell me if the replacement cooly has shipped back to yet?


----------



## ming560 (Aug 12, 2012)

for 30% off
#04 HA Gray COOLY 1x26650 D26


----------



## ErikP (Sep 2, 2012)

ErikP PayPal sent for:
#01 HA Gray COOLY 1x26650 D26 (BLEMISHED) $84 (AVAILABLE)
(Unique Transaction ID # 7Y848689E43899940)


----------



## elugelab (Sep 14, 2012)

#05 HA Dark Gray COOLY $89
Black aluminum heat sinked 18650 sleeve $18
30% discount
International shipping $10
Insurance $6.75

Total $91.65


----------



## brandini (Sep 17, 2012)

Do you have a pic of the matte grey?


----------



## fivemega (Sep 18, 2012)

brandini said:


> Do you have a pic of the matte grey cooly?



*Similar to this:*


----------



## tobrien (Sep 18, 2012)

fivemega said:


> *Similar to this:*
> 
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v158/fivemega/P1010333.jpg[/im][/QUOTE]
> if you get a chance could you post a pic of the real thing? i'm planning on another beefy p60 bezel and may wanna add a matte gray on that order :)


----------



## brandini (Sep 19, 2012)

#01 HA Matte Gray COOLY 1x26650 D26 $99 + $1 GID boot
- 30% off ($30)
+ $2.60 ins
+ $7 ship
= $79.60


----------



## choppers (Sep 20, 2012)

for:
1 - #18 Orange Cerekote COOLY 1x26650 D26 - $109 
1 - #07 Sky White COOLY 1x26650 D26 - $109 
2 - 18650 Sleeve $18x2=36 
2 - Extra UCL Lens $6x2=12 
Shipping - $7 
$273 - 30% = $191.10 
Total = $191.10 

Thank you!!


----------



## fivemega (Sep 20, 2012)

*[size=+2]Bulb, lens and shipping are excluded from sale price.

Bulb company, lens company and post office do not offer any discount or sale.[/size]*


----------



## choppers (Sep 20, 2012)

for
UCL Lens and Shiipping that I included in the 30% off. My appologies.
Thank you,
Sorry about that,

Choppers


----------



## brandini (Sep 28, 2012)

brandini said:


> #01 HA Matte Gray COOLY 1x26650 D26 $99 + $1 GID boot
> - 30% off ($30)
> + $2.60 ins
> + $7 ship
> = $79.60



Allowed '7 days for ship', no communication, what's the word?


----------



## tobrien (Sep 28, 2012)

brandini said:


> Allowed '7 days for ship', no communication, what's the word?



FM doesn't send emails, unforunately, but the first page gets edited for shipping notices:



> These are type III matte light gray body and tail cap.
> #01 HA Matte Gray COOLY 1x26650 D26 $99 brandini paid shipped 03113260000160937028
> #02 HA Matte Gray COOLY 1x26650 D26 $99 (AVAILABLE)
> #03 HA Matte Gray COOLY 1x26650 D26 $99 (AVAILABLE)
> ...



edit: post a pic of the matte gray you bought when you get it if you don't mind, i'd love to see it


----------



## fivemega (Sep 28, 2012)

brandini said:


> Allowed '7 days for ship', no communication, what's the word?



*Post #1 clearly states:

[size=+1]#01 HA Matte Gray COOLY 1x26650 D26 $99 brandini paid shipped 03113260000160937028[/size]

Simply enter delivery confirmation number with www.USPS.com and find out status of your order.*


----------



## brandini (Oct 1, 2012)

It's here!

And it's definitely more Grey than the pic which is more tinted green due to the pad it's sitting on. Think the most non-reflective grey you can, and then some. A perfect stone color.

I'll post a pic when I get a chance!

And I also hafta find small enough needle-nose pliers so I can change this boot out.


----------



## cubebike (Oct 2, 2012)

Paypal sent 
cubebike order for cooly 26650 #19 Orange cerakoted cooly
Cubebike payment for
#19 orange cerakoted cooly + black aluminum heat sinked 18650 sleeve + international shipping fee ($109+$18)x30% +$10 Total 98.9

pp unique no, 2WU57820EV8897026


----------



## brandini (Oct 4, 2012)

Cellphone photo, fluorescent lighting, white point picked off laptop, and a little under-exposed if I'm honest (and I am):


----------



## tobrien (Oct 4, 2012)

brandini said:


> Cellphone photo, fluorescent lighting, white point picked off laptop, and a little under-exposed if I'm honest (and I am):



that pic is perfect, thanks for showing us!


----------



## carl (Oct 8, 2012)

brandini said:


> Cellphone photo, fluorescent lighting, white point picked off laptop, and a little under-exposed if I'm honest (and I am):



I was waiting for your pic - thanks a bunch!


----------



## carl (Oct 11, 2012)

How long are these lights? I assume about 6 inches?


----------



## brandini (Oct 12, 2012)

carl said:


> How long are these lights? I assume about 6 inches?


Don't have a ruler, but here's a shot next to the 8.5in side of a sheet of paper:


----------



## carl (Oct 12, 2012)

ok, I guesstimate that to be about 7.25 inches. Goodenuf. thanks.

If I'm not mistaken, the previous fivemega one-piece head/tube flashlight, the 26650 D36 model was about 6.25 inches long. 

I assume the extra length of this new current model comes from having two retainer rings up front rather than one. Good looking light.

I don't know how long the fivemega one-piece 18650 D26 model was.


----------



## brandini (Oct 13, 2012)

Its just under 6in. (just measured)

Paper is the short side of us letter page (8.5in)


----------



## carl (Oct 14, 2012)

brandini said:


> Its just under 6in. (just measured)
> 
> Paper is the short side of us letter page (8.5in)



oh ok , I thought the light was up against the 11 inch edge of the paper. I guess that makes a difference!


----------



## chrisWELD (Nov 8, 2012)

PayPal sent: ID4XE439216N665310H

#08 Sky White cerakoted COOLY 1x26650 D26 $109 -30% = $76.30
1 x GID switch boot $1
Shipping International $10
Insurance for $100 value (international) $6.75 

Total = $94.05

THANKS!!


----------



## lensman (Nov 16, 2012)

PayPal sent, unique transaction id ending in ...V4341244

#09 Sky White cerakoted COOLY 1x26650 D26 $109 -30% = $76.30
1 x GID switch boot $1
Shipping Domestic $7
Insurance for $100 value (domestic) $2.60 

Total = $86.90

Thanks!


----------



## lensman (Nov 18, 2012)

How does the Matte Black COOLY differ from the Black COOLY? Is it hard anodized? Is the tailcap also Matte Black and is the tailcap the same tone?


----------



## fivemega (Nov 18, 2012)

lensman said:


> How does the Matte Black COOLY differ from the Black COOLY? Is it hard anodized? Is the tailcap also Matte Black and is the tailcap the same tone?



*Matte Black is non-reflective surface with no shine at all.

Tail cap color tone is pretty close to body.

Body+tail cap are [size=+1]TYPE III HARD ANODIZE[/size]*


----------



## lensman (Nov 18, 2012)

PayPal sent, unique transaction id ending in ...9958120)


#01 HA Matte Black COOLY 1x26650 D26 $99 -30% = $69.3
1 x GID switch boot $1
Shipping Domestic $7
Insurance for $100 value (domestic) $2.60 


Total = $79.90


Thanks!


----------



## dsche (Dec 4, 2012)

#10 Sky White cerakoted COOLY 1x26650 D26 $109*.7 = 76.3 (with discount)
+ Shipping $7 = $83.3

:thinking:


----------



## paulsl (Dec 13, 2012)

CROSS POST FROM 30% OFF THREAD.

Hi Varooj, this is for: #06 HA Dark Gray COOLY 1x26650 D26 $89 *(AVAILABLE) - 30% + insurance = $71.90 so I rounded to $72.

Thank you. *​




*​*


----------



## DragonHead (Dec 27, 2012)

30% Sale....
#02 HA Matte Blk COOLY
#02 HA Matte Gray COOLY
2x Blk heatsing sleaves
total -%30 = $163.80 + $7 shipping = $170.80*
Pay Pal sent,*and thanks for the great Sale!


----------



## paulsl (Dec 27, 2012)

Anyone have a picture of the Matte Black finish? I'd really like to see it as I'm sure others would. Thanks.


----------



## fivemega (Dec 29, 2012)

*[size=+1]--SKY WHITE -- MATTE GRAY -- MATTE BLACK[/size]*


----------



## DragonHead (Dec 31, 2012)

Allready received my units. That was fast thanks,
Now I need a couple of triples...


----------



## fivemega (Feb 28, 2013)

*[size=+2]More Cooly in variety of colors available.

Please see post #1 for next available color and number.[/size]*


----------



## donn_ (Feb 28, 2013)

#01 Matte Silver COOLY 1x26650 D26 $99 *(AVAILABLE)

:thanks:
*


----------



## criollo (Feb 28, 2013)

*#02 Matte Silver COOLY 1x26650 D26 $99 (AVAILABLE)*

 :thanks:


----------



## wertzius (Mar 1, 2013)

#03 Matte Silver COOLY 1x26650 D26 $99 (30%OFF+International Shipping+ Insurance=88,05$)


----------



## dlmorgan999 (Apr 5, 2013)

#11 Sky White cerakoted COOLY 1x26650 D26 $109 *(AVAILABLE)
*
Per PM, shipping to be combined with copper tail cap order.


----------



## SR.GRINGO (Apr 7, 2013)

#20 Orange cerakoted COOLY 1x26650 D26 $109 *(AVAILABLE)*
Shipping Domestic $7
Insurance for $100 value (domestic) $2.60
Extra UCL Lens $6
$124.60

Varooj you are the best....Thanks for making this possible! :thanks:
This is my second Cooly....emergency light for my Wife's vehicle


----------



## bigretic (Apr 15, 2013)

#07 HA Dark Gray COOLY 1x26650 D26


----------



## Tofty (Apr 16, 2013)

Paypal payment sent for #21 Orange Cerakoted Cooly + Heat-sink Sleeve.


----------



## SR.GRINGO (Apr 23, 2013)

Varooj...why don't you make us a copper Cooly 26650? Paypal standing by!


----------



## fivemega (Apr 24, 2013)

SR.GRINGO said:


> Varooj...why don't you make us a copper Cooly 26650? Paypal standing by!



*Wow,
That would be heavy, expensive and [size=+1]CCOOOOLL[/size].*


----------



## simplec6 (Jul 2, 2013)

CPF: simplec6
Item: #03 HA Matte Black COOLY 1x26650 D26 $99 (AVAILABLE) 


Paypal sent


----------



## hombreluhrs (Jul 4, 2013)

for :
#04 HA Matte Silver COOLY 1x26650 D26 
#12 Sky White cerakoted COOLY 1x26650 D26 
1 x 18650 sleeve
1 x red switch boot
1 x GITD switch boot
:thanks:


----------



## Geheim (Jul 6, 2013)

#22 Orange Cooly 
18650 sleeve
U.S. Regular Shipping


----------



## SR.GRINGO (Jul 6, 2013)

Hi Varooj,

This will be my 3rd Cooly. 1st Black, 2nd Orange, 3rd Gray!

Thanks for offering such a great product!
#03 HAMatte Gray COOLY 1x26650 D26 $99 *(AVAILABLE)*
*Each extraswitch $8 **(AVAILABLE)*
*Each extraUCL lens $6 **(AVAILABLE)*
*Shipping toStates $7.00*
*7+6+8=$21*
*99-19.8=79.20*
*$79.20+$21=$100.20*


----------



## simplec6 (Jul 11, 2013)

Got it today and this thing is awesome. Thanks FM.


----------



## simplec6 (Jul 17, 2013)

Any tricks to getting a good solid electrical negative connection on the P60 dropin? 
I've tried with the outer P60 pill spring, without the spring and foil wrapped, and spring and foil, and can't seem to get a solid negative connection for some reason.

Any tips? I've tested the switch by itself and it's just fine.


----------



## Bullet Bob (Jul 30, 2013)

Ordered 1 light grey 26650 and 2 18650 battery sleeves. sent two payments of 132.00 plus 10.00 as I originally ordered a dark grey but switched to light grey as I want the tail cap and body to match .


----------



## Bullet Bob (Aug 11, 2013)

Typical FM product.
overbuilt, beautiful execution and a simple and superb design. Thinking about another.


----------



## quazimoda 2 (Sep 13, 2013)

Hi! I paid for #05 Matte Silver COOLY 1x26650 D26 $99 (AVAILABLE)
#06 Matte Silver COOLY 1x26650 D26 $99 (AVAILABLE) + Shipping to States $7.00 + Insurance for $100 value (USA) $2.60 OPTIONAL: Totai 208$. Thanks FM!


----------



## edgar (Sep 14, 2013)

i dont see the light grey in the # list ?


----------



## AZVern (Sep 14, 2013)

#01 Semi Gloss Silver COOLY 26650 D26

$99 + $7 = $106


----------



## Grumpy1 (Sep 16, 2013)

#02 Semi Gloss Silver COOLY 1x26650 D26 $99
Black aluminum heat sinked 18650 sleeve $18
Each extra UCL lens $6
Internationally Shipping $16
Insurance for $100 value (international) $6.75
Total $145.75
:thanks: My first custom light


----------



## JohnF (Oct 12, 2013)

JohnF
PP sent for:

#3 (semi gloss silver, nickel plated)
1 ea. GID boot
1 ea. extra UCL lens
1 ea. shipping to states
Total $113.00

-------

-edit- I originally spec'd matte silver but saw it wasn't available, so changed to the #3 semi-gloss silver, my pp also say matte silver but should read '#3 semi-gloss silver'. Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## tanasit (Oct 12, 2013)

for #04 Semi Gloss Silver COOLY 1x26650 D26 $99 + $7 = $106.

Mine arrived. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## fivemega (Dec 8, 2013)

*[size=+2]More Cooly in variety of colors available.[/size]


[size=+1]Please see post #1 for next available color and number.[/size]*


----------



## jonwkng (Dec 8, 2013)

for #05 HA Matte Black COOLY 1x26650 D26 $99+International shipping $16.

Thank you!


----------



## Alje (Dec 14, 2013)

Alje  For

#05 Semi gloss silver cooly
Aluminium heatsink
Spare McClickie
Spare UCL
Int' Shipping
Int' Insurance


----------



## Tmad (Dec 20, 2013)

Paypal sent:


#06 HA Matte Light Gray COOLY 1x26650 D26 $99 (AVAILABLE)


$99-20%=$79.2+$7shipping=$86.20


----------



## thundertree (Jan 2, 2014)

from thundertree for:

McClicky $urefire "C" Tail Cap:
#01 Grey Octa $44

COOLY 26650 D26 (P60) Host
#24 Orange cerakoted COOLY 1x26650 D26 $109 (AVAILABLE)

Unique Transaction ID # 0XA42590S8303313P

Subtotal ($153) - 20% Sale ($30.60) = Sale Total ($122.40) + Shipping ($7) + Insurance ($2.60) = Total ($132)

Much Thanks!


----------



## pinkpanda3310 (Jan 17, 2014)

I'll take it
#08 HA Dark Gray COOLY 1x26650 D26 $89 *(AVAILABLE)*


Payment sent for 1x dark grey cooly (at 20% off), 2x extra switches and 1x red switch boot.
Cooly = 89 - 20% = $71.20
2x switch = 2x 8 = $16
Red boot = $1
Shipping = $17
Insurance = $6.75
Total = $111.00


----------



## Boss (Jan 19, 2014)

Paypal Sent for:

Boss
#01 HA Matte Light Gray COOLY 1x26650 D26 $89 (BLEMISHED) (AVAILABLE) 
After 20% Christmas Discount $71.20
Domestic Shipping $7
Total *$78.20*


----------



## Icehole (Jan 20, 2014)

#07 HA Matte Light Gray COOLY 1x26650 D26 $99
Black aluminum heat sinked 18650 sleeve $18


$117 - 20% = $93.60 + $7 = 100.60
Cpf= icehole
Thank you


----------



## william lafferty (Feb 12, 2014)

I'll take #9 HA dark gray body $89.00, extra switch, $8.00, extra switch boot in black $1.00, one aluminum 18650 sleeve, $18.00, shipping $7.00.
89+8+1+18+7=123.


----------



## Geheim (Jul 27, 2014)

Sent payment for:

1ea #25 Orange Cooly
1ea Black 18650 sleeve

Thanks


----------



## Conte (Jul 30, 2014)

#07 Matte Silver COOLY 1x26650 D26: $99
20% off July 2014: $-19.8
1x G4 Bi-pin FM Axial (4V, 3.3A): $12
1x Bi-pin WA01274-U (7.2V, 2.77A): $10
1x G6.35 Replacement Socket
shipping: $16

Total: 117.2
Rounding up $120


----------



## toastystuff (Jul 30, 2014)

One quick question,protected 26650 won't fit?


----------



## jonwkng (Jul 30, 2014)

toastystuff said:


> One quick question,protected 26650 won't fit?



I use protected 26650s for mine (4Sevens), and it works just fine.


----------



## mandrake (Aug 19, 2014)

*Black aluminum heat sinked 18650 sleeve $18*
*Shipping to States $7.00*
*GID switch boot $1*
#10 HA Dark Gray COOLY 1x26650 D26 $89

Paypal sent. (X2) sorry I added wrong.


----------



## mandrake (Aug 22, 2014)

PM replied to with shipping information.


----------



## leroy82646 (Sep 13, 2014)

Will take the following:
#02 HA Matte Light Gray COOLY 1x26650 D26 $89 (BLEMISHED)*(AVAILABLE) 

leroy82646

PS... Paypal just done.... 9/13...8:03 pm...*


----------



## editedby (Sep 17, 2014)

#06 HA Matte Black COOLY 1x26650 D26 $99


----------



## StorminMatt (Sep 19, 2014)

$108.60 payment sent by StorminMatt for:

#06 Semi Gloss Silver COOLY 1x26650 D26 $99 (AVAILABLE)
+ $7 US shipping and handling
+ $2.60 Insurance


----------



## DaveTheDude (Sep 22, 2014)

DaveTheDude will take #07 Semi Gloss Silver COOLY 1x26650 D26 $99 *(AVAILABLE)*. Please add:
One Aluminum 18650 Sleeve ($18)
One extra Ultra Clea Lens ($6)
Shipping ($7), and
US Insurance ($2.60)
Total = $132.60

Paypal info to be sent by private message.


----------



## fivemega (Oct 2, 2014)

*Every payment received for above items, already shipped.*

*[SIZE=+2]More Cooly in different color and finish available.[/SIZE]


[SIZE=+1]Please see post #1 for next available color and number.[/SIZE]*


----------



## Tacitus (Oct 7, 2014)

Tacitus will take #08 Semi Gloss Silver COOLY 1x26650 D26 $99 *(AVAILABLE)*.Please add:
One Aluminum 18650 Sleeve ($18)
One extra Ultra Clear Lens ($6)
*Each extra switch **(**$8**)
*Shipping($7), and US Insurance ($2.60)Total= $140.60
Edit 




before posting

Thank you! I'll work on getting pictures posted with Quad XPG2.


----------



## wquiles (Oct 13, 2014)

FM, I hope you don't mind a little extra publicity on your excellent Cooly host, as I just completed a custom LED pill for your host:
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?391341-P60-type-LED-pill-for-FM-Cooly


----------



## brandini (Nov 17, 2014)

Hey all, just checking back in after nearly 2 years with my Cooly to report it's still working as intended and the finish is holding up very well! (i had matte grey)

Only thing I'd like to know is if there will ever be a replacement tail section made that can stand on its own? It's quite literally the only thing I'd ever want to change about this light!


----------



## wquiles (Nov 19, 2014)

brandini said:


> Only thing I'd like to know is if there will ever be a replacement tail section made that can stand on its own? It's quite literally the only thing I'd ever want to change about this light!


+1

The "only" thing I would change as well


----------



## nfetterly (Dec 21, 2014)

I am taking in 2014 Christmas sale
*#09 Semi Gloss Silver COOLY 1x26650 D26 $99* *(AVAILABLE)*
*Each extra switch $8 (AVAILABLE)
Each extra UCL lens $6 (AVAILABLE)
Red switch boot $1 (AVAILABLE)*


----------



## Alje (Dec 31, 2014)

$95.20
#07 HA Matte black Cooly-20%
International shipping
Many thanks


----------



## AndyF (Jan 4, 2015)

#02 HA Dark Gray COOLY 1x26650 D26 (BLEMISHED) $84 * 0.8= $67.20
Shipping $7

USPS money order payment.


----------



## msim (Jan 8, 2015)

Paypal Sent For #03 HA Matte Light Gray COOLY 1x26650 D26 $89 (BLEMISHED) - 20% sale price = $71.2 + $7 shipping


----------



## fivemega (Jan 15, 2015)

*Every payment received for above item, already shipped and tracking number or custom form number is added on post #1

More COOLY 26650 D26 (P60) Host available.

Please check post #1 for next available finish and number.*


----------



## Tedfs (Jan 25, 2015)

(Unique Transaction ID # 7MG0832466963624J)

#10 Semi Gloss Silver COOLY 1x26650 D26 $99
$7 Shipping

$106.00 Total.


----------



## pegasus21 (Feb 16, 2015)

#11 Semi Gloss Silver COOLY 1x26650 D26 $99


Unique Transaction ID: 9CJ27289EK056204Y


----------



## Tedfs (Feb 19, 2015)

#08 HA Matte Black COOLY 1x26650 D26 $99
#09 HA Matte Black COOLY 1x26650 D26 $99
Shipping $7
Total $205
Unique Transaction ID # 33E33637MM124040F
CPF Handle: Tedfs


----------



## Jvvjvv (Apr 19, 2015)

4TB667879L3334628 PP transaction #

for #26 orange cooley..

jvvjvv

thanks Jack


----------



## FrankFlash (Apr 27, 2015)

I think this question has been asked before, but maybe a reminder helps
Any chance that we might see from you a cooly 26650 made from copper soon?
Regards Frank


----------



## Tedfs (Apr 29, 2015)

I've had some time to play with the three I ordered and am honesty confused as to why these are not sold out.

This is one of the most solid, single 26650 hosts I have ever worked with. Perfect size to throw in a go bag and run an XML-2 in.
Currently running an XML-2 with a single mode 12 x 7135 (380) chipped PCB with zero issues. If I could afford to buy all the rest I would !


----------



## Grahambo0101 (May 3, 2015)

-  for the following

#01 Black ceracoated COOLY 1x26650 D26 $99 *(AVAILABLE)
*#14 Sky White cerakoted COOLY 1x26650 D26 $109 *(AVAILABLE)
***#01 D36 1x18650 $77 *(BLEMISHED) (AVAILABLE)

**From a different thread, posting all items purchased here and in the D36 host thread

*:thanks:


----------



## Jvvjvv (May 14, 2015)

#15 white cooley

PP to be sent........

Jack


----------



## X_Marine (May 25, 2015)

Happy Memorial Day all... ') 
Had this page up for about a week now so fingered I better fini it up b4 the lights go out.  

COOLY 26650 D26 (P60) Host By FiveMega 
*#12 Semi Gloss Silver COOLY 1x26650 D26 $99 (AVAILABLE)*
Black aluminum heat sinked 18650 sleeve $18.00
GID switch boot $1 (AVAILABLE)
Each extra UCL lens $6 (AVAILABLE)
Insurance for $100 value (USA) $2.60 OPTIONAL
Shipping to States $7.00
Total................. $133.60 <<< PayPal sent >>>

PP BillyD Davis, X_Marine..
Many thanks and have a Safe & Happy, Memorial Day.. :thumbsup:
.
.


----------



## richardcpf (May 28, 2015)

Does a sportac (non-SF version) P60 fits?

I have mine modded with triple XP-L with a fet driver.

The sportac P60 in a solarforce doesn't allow it to fully tighten by ~2mm


----------



## fivemega (May 28, 2015)

richardcpf said:


> Does a sportac (non-SF version) P60 fits?


*Cooly has deeper and recessed cave to accommodate most of drop ins.*


----------



## Father Azmodius (Jul 7, 2015)

Father Azmodius for orange cooly #27

Transaction ID. 2ma633806x413334s


----------



## AndyF (Aug 14, 2015)

Have you considered making a matching extension for 2x26650 setups?.


----------



## Father Azmodius (Aug 14, 2015)

Hmmmmm. Interesting. I'd be in


----------



## engineeringmatt09 (Aug 16, 2015)

From looking at pic of tail cap housing the mclicky switch, I'm not able to see if that's a z41 brass ring screwed In or not.

Can this tailcap use a z41 brass ring with switch?
Hopefully it can!!

Thx!!!


----------



## AndyF (Aug 16, 2015)

engineeringmatt09 said:


> From looking at pic of tail cap housing the mclicky switch, I'm not able to see if that's a z41 brass ring screwed In or not.
> 
> Can this tailcap use a z41 brass ring with switch?
> Hopefully it can!!
> ...



The ring is aluminun, not sure of size,


----------



## DragonHead (Aug 16, 2015)

I can check,


----------



## engineeringmatt09 (Aug 17, 2015)

Awesome thank you for checking.

I just need it to fit a z41 brass ring


----------



## JoeAsheville (Aug 17, 2015)

This will be interesting to find out. If the Cooly is machined the same as the other FiveMega products I have that are of similar size, then a McClicky switch (with the Z41 brass ring) should fit with no issues. 

I installed one last Thursday and it fit and worked like a charm. So well, in fact, I wondered why it hadn't been included in the first place...it seemed that the lower amperage switch that originally in the light, plus the material, setup time, and machining time for the adapter for said lower amperage switch, would have been more expensive than just to install a McClicky already configured.


----------



## Father Azmodius (Aug 17, 2015)

The brass is from a triad tail, the aluminum is from the cooly. They are threaded the same, but i think the issue is the depth that the cooly needs


----------



## JoeAsheville (Aug 17, 2015)

Wow...yes that is definitely different than what I am seeing with the P26 bodies I have. Apparently the adapter serves both axial and radial functions with the Cooly, while with the P26 it is radial adaptation only.


----------



## Father Azmodius (Aug 17, 2015)




----------



## AndyF (Aug 17, 2015)

Father Azmodius said:


>



Thanks for the photo's. I was planning to try installing a 10A Judco switch setup.


----------



## DragonHead (Aug 17, 2015)

Yah great shots!


----------



## Father Azmodius (Aug 17, 2015)

iPhone pics since I had them with me.


----------



## mjgsxr (Nov 22, 2015)

#11 HA Dark Gray COOLY 1x26650 D26 $89*(AVAILABLE
Each extra switch $8*(AVAILABLE)
Each extra UCL lens $6*(AVAILABLE)
Internationally $16
Total $ 119


----------



## Powerup (Jan 14, 2016)

109.00 #16
109.00 #28
18.00 Black aluminum heat sink (18650)
8.00 Extra switch
6.00 Extra UCL lens
5.20 Insurance - 200.00- 2.60x2
Shipping to states


----------



## Powerup (Jan 14, 2016)

Left out 7.00 shipping 
Total: 262.20
Sorry.


----------



## jal (May 9, 2016)

Hello,

I palpal'ed for:

#29 1x $109 for Orange cerakote  (AVAILABLE)
1x Black aluminum heat sinked 18650 sleeve $18 (AVAILABLE)
1x Each extra switch $8 (AVAILABLE)
1x Each extra UCL lens $6 (AVAILABLE)
1x Orange switch boot $1 (AVAILABLE)
Shipping to States $7.00


Thank you!


----------



## tex.proud (Jul 22, 2016)

CPF: Tex.Proud


1 x #10 HA Matte Black COOLY 1x26650 D26 $99 (AVAILABLE)
1 x Each extra switch $8 (AVAILABLE)
1 x Black aluminum heat sinked 18650 sleeve $18 (AVAILABLE)
1 x Orange switch boot $1 (AVAILABLE)
Shipping to States $7.00
Insurance for $100 value (USA) $2.60 OPTIONAL


Total $135.60


----------



## liteboy (Aug 12, 2016)

interested in the matte light gray, but from photo, it appears the tail and body have different shades of color. for those who have these, do the colors match? thanks.


----------



## liteboy (Aug 17, 2016)

Hello all, really interested in this host, but since I have no experience with drop-ins, can someone tell me which dropins will work well with this light, and also how much fitting (wrapping) will be required for each dropin. The ones I have my eyes on include:
-P60vn variants
-oveready V5 triple
-VOB xhp70 (also, can this host easily accept 18350 x 2?)
-any others I should be considering?

I am looking for a variety of characteristics for the dropins including: high output; neutral to warmer tints; quality of the product; programmability; good balance of flood to throw but also the best thrower possible in this format (not so interested in mule at this time), etc.

thanks in advance.


----------



## ven (Aug 17, 2016)

It is p60 compatible so any variant As for wraps ,depends on the drop in or so i have found, some dont require any, other a couple of copper wraps(more down to the host). Simply test the drop in for "snugness" , add a wrap or 2, test and take from there. You want it to fit with slight resistance "snug" basically. This will help the heat from the drop in get to the body to dissipate. 

iirc the CQvn i have in mine did not need any foil, you could feel it ever so slightly(resistance) as it fitted in. Perfect basically! as one wrap of thin copper tape was too much..............

18350 cells would require the 18650 spacer(hollow pipe, nylon usually) to fit inside, yes they will fit length wise.


----------



## liteboy (Aug 18, 2016)

Liteboy ordering:

#08 HA Matte Light Gray COOLY 1x26650 D26 $99 (AVAILABLE)
White PVC 18650 sleeve $5 (AVAILABLE)
Each extra UCL lens $6 (AVAILABLE)
Orange switch boot $1 (AVAILABLE)
Each extra switch $8 (AVAILABLE)
Shipping to States $7.00
Insurance for $100 value (USA) $2.60 OPTIONAL

PAYPAL SENT for total : $128.60


----------



## ven (Aug 28, 2016)

Cant tell from the pics, but bare alloy thread/s you need to use(sure they are not anodized anyway). 

It has to be a contact issue with the drop in and light, is the p60 fully seated right into the head and onto the shelf for contact?


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Sep 2, 2016)

Multiple off topic posts soft deleted from this sales thread. I will contact OT starter for possible movement of those posts to a new thread.

Bill


----------



## liteboy (Sep 2, 2016)

Thank you, no need as issue is resolved


----------



## Offgridled (Sep 2, 2016)

image hosting adult


how to do a screenshot on a pc


----------



## MAD777 (Sep 2, 2016)

That is a phenomenal looking flashlight OG! However, I could use it only when wearing gloves! LOL


----------



## ven (Sep 2, 2016)

Very nice OG and i presume a CQvn


----------



## Offgridled (Sep 2, 2016)

ven said:


> Very nice OG and i presume a CQvn



Yes it is very clean light!


----------



## Offgridled (Sep 2, 2016)

MAD777 said:


> That is a phenomenal looking flashlight OG! However, I could use it only when wearing gloves! LOL



Actually does not get as hot as you would think.


----------



## ven (Sep 2, 2016)

Offgridled said:


> Yes it is very clean light!




Mine is an xpg2 4 mode 5000k, guess around 2500lm and always starts in low, is yours similar?

Its a great drop in, mine was used in work for months and months of daily use (and drops!), low mode was perfect and every time it was switched on , you knew it was right.


----------



## Offgridled (Sep 2, 2016)

ven said:


> Mine is an xpg2 4 mode 5000k, guess around 2500lm and always starts in low, is yours similar?
> 
> Its a great drop in, mine was used in work for months and months of daily use (and drops!), low mode was perfect and every time it was switched on , you knew it was right.



Yes XPG2 5000K 7+ amps. 2500 lumen 6 mode. Real Handy light


post a picture


image post


image hosting 10mb limit


----------



## ven (Sep 2, 2016)

Exactly the same, except mine is a 4 mode, love it!!! Very nice 5000k it gives out.......mine is actually with me ,on the table along with a c2 p60vn quad xpl HI 5000k and the r50vn .


----------



## Offgridled (Sep 2, 2016)

Yes these are great lights and I'm glad to have one. I must say you have impeccable taste It's the only white colored light I have.


----------



## MAD777 (Sep 2, 2016)

Offgridled said:


> Actually does not get as hot as you would think.


Ha-ha! I meant I wouldn't be able to keep it clean and beautiful, without handling it with gloves! LOL


----------



## ven (Sep 2, 2016)

I do like 26650 fed lights/hosts, although a little too big for my edc uses, they are a comfy in hand light. Cheers, you too


----------



## Offgridled (Sep 2, 2016)

MAD777 said:


> Ha-ha! I meant I wouldn't be able to keep it clean and beautiful, without handling it with gloves! LOL



Now that is funny love it!!


----------



## Flash-O-Maniac (Sep 4, 2016)

Flash-O-Maniac Pay Pal sent for:
$109 #30 Orange Cerakoted COOLY 1X26650 D26
$109 #17 Sky White Cerakoted COOLY 1X26650 D26
$7 Shipping to States
$225 Total


----------



## StandardBattery (Nov 14, 2016)

#12 HA Dark Gray COOLY 1x26650 D26 $89 

Thanks 

OOPS Forgot Shipping...

 Shipping to States $7.00


----------



## LarryB (Jan 6, 2017)

LarryB would like #11 HA Matte Black Cooly 1x26650 D26


----------



## xdayv (Apr 23, 2017)

PP sent:
#09 HA Matte Light Gray Cooly 1x26650 D26 - $99
White PVC 18650 sleeve - $5
#09 TS SS (black ceracoated) 18650 E body - $74
Shipping (Int'l) - $20.00
CC - $7.92
Total: $205.92

CPF: xdayv

Thanks FiveMega!


----------



## injin000 (Jul 29, 2017)

transaction: 7V094430N68671422

#10 HA Matte Light Gray Cooly - 99$
Shipping States - 7$
Total: 106$

CPF: injin000

Thanks!!


----------



## aginthelaw (Aug 8, 2017)

$99 paid for #1 blemished sky white cooly 26650 d26
my cpf screen name at aol.com
9A713083JA238762Y


----------



## ven (Aug 8, 2017)

aginthelaw said:


> $99 paid for #1 blemished white cooly 26650 d26
> my cpf screen name at aol.com




:rock:


----------



## aginthelaw (Aug 8, 2017)

ven said:


> :rock:



The vinz dropin I got from jmpaul was looking for a home


----------



## ven (Aug 8, 2017)

aginthelaw said:


> The vinz dropin I got from jmpaul was looking for a home



:laughing: love your way of thought 

Its nice to power a drop in off some 26650's, nice big tank


----------



## mjgsxr (Aug 12, 2017)

Cpf id = mjgsxr 
#01 HA Matte Black COOLY 1x26650 D26 $79*(BLEMISHED)(AVAILABLE)


----------



## flashy bazook (Dec 31, 2017)

Note--below order part of a bigger order posted under the Xmas discount thread: items here just part of the order.

PP sent

COOLY 26650 D26(P60) Host:
--Orange cerakoted,#1, $99 (complete host)
--PVC 18650 sleeve,$5


----------



## fivemega (Jan 12, 2019)

*More Cooly's available.


Please see post #1 for next available color and number.*


----------



## fivemega (Feb 10, 2020)

*A B

A B

A B

A B

A B*


----------



## fivemega (Feb 20, 2021)

*More Coolys available.*


----------



## …ZIM… (Feb 23, 2021)

So post #1 is currently updated now? Looks like several matte black available?


----------



## nfsunder (Feb 24, 2021)

nfsunder
#04 HA Matte Light Gray COOLY 1x26650 D26 $89 (BLEMISHED)
2 orange boots + shipping


----------



## …ZIM… (Feb 25, 2021)

…*ZIM*… #14 ha dark grey cooly +ship+18650pvc sleeve+extra switch 

thanks!


----------



## fivemega (Jan 10, 2022)

*More 26650 Cooly's available.


Please see post #1 for next available color and number.*


----------



## Dizney (Jan 21, 2022)

PM sent for multiple items purchase!


----------



## Dizney (Jan 25, 2022)

PP sent by Dizney for Sky White Cooley #18.
Transaction ID 22J78581K89244740


----------



## fivemega (Jan 25, 2022)

----------------------
#01 HA Black COOLY 1x26650 D26 $99 brandocommando paid shipped 03110820000242912290
#02 HA Black COOLY 1x26650 D26 $99 Not So Bright paid shipped 03110820000242912399
#03 HA Black COOLY 1x26650 D26 $99 rookie paid shipped 03110820000242912344
#04 HA Black COOLY 1x26650 D26 $94 rookie paid shipped 03110820000242912344
#05 HA Black COOLY 1x26650 D26 $94 rookie paid shipped 03110820000242912344
#06 HA Black COOLY 1x26650 D26 $99 ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond paid shipped 03110820000242912320
#07 HA Black COOLY 1x26650 D26 $99 Mike Docherty paid shipped 03110820000242912405
#08 HA Black COOLY 1x26650 D26 $99 Rat paid shipped LC548063856US
#09 HA Black COOLY 1x26650 D26 $99 fabienne paid shipped LC548063842US
#10 HA Black COOLY 1x26650 D26 $94 fabienne paid shipped LC548063842US
#11 HA Black COOLY 1x26650 D26 $99 teach9213 paid shipped LC548063808US
#12 HA Black COOLY 1x26650 D26 $99 polarion paid shipped LC548063811US
#14 HA Black COOLY 1x26650 D26 $99 dkman paid shipped LC548063825US
#15 HA Black COOLY 1x26650 D26 $99 donn_ paid shipped 03110820000242912351
#16 HA Black COOLY 1x26650 D26 $94 donn_ paid shipped 03110820000242912351
#17 HA Black COOLY 1x26650 D26 $99 nailbender paid shipped 03110820000242912276
#18 HA Black COOLY 1x26650 D26 $99 choppers paid shipped 03110820000242912368
#19 HA Black COOLY 1x26650 D26 $99 RCantor paid shipped 03110820000242912337
#20 HA Black COOLY 1x26650 D26 $99 weklund paid shipped 03110820000242912306
#21 HA Black COOLY 1x26650 D26 $99 bugsy714 paid shipped 03110820000242912375
#22 HA Black COOLY 1x26650 D26 $99 bugsy714 paid shipped 03110820000242912375
#23 HA Black COOLY 1x26650 D26 $99 moshow9 paid shipped 03110820000242912283
#24 HA Black COOLY 1x26650 D26 $99 chesterqw paid shipped LC548063839US
#25 HA Black COOLY 1x26650 D26 $99 luopo paid shipped 03110820000242912313
#26 HA Black COOLY 1x26650 D26 $99 vinhnguyen54 paid shipped 03103490000199330494
#27 HA Black COOLY 1x26650 D26 $99 tanasit paid shipped 03103490000199330500
#28 HA Black COOLY 1x26650 D26 $99 mandrake paid shipped 03103490000199330555
#29 HA Black COOLY 1x26650 D26 $99 weklund paid shipped 03103490000199330487
#30 HA Black COOLY 1x26650 D26 $99 ElectronGuru paid shipped 03103490000199330562
#31 HA Black COOLY 1x26650 D26 $94 ElectronGuru paid shipped 03103490000199330562
#32 HA Black COOLY 1x26650 D26 $99 medieval paid shipped 03103490000199326367
#33 HA Black COOLY 1x26650 D26 $99 rgbgum paid shipped LC548063873US
#34 HA Black COOLY 1x26650 D26 $99 Not So Bright paid shipped 03103490000199326350
#35 HA Black COOLY 1x26650 D26 $99 Roble paid shipped 03103490000199326343
#36 HA Black COOLY 1x26650 D26 $99 criollo paid shipped LC548063860US
#37 HA Black COOLY 1x26650 D26 $99 euroken paid shipped 03103490000199326374
#38 HA Black COOLY 1x26650 D26 $99 R Wool MO received shipped 03103490000199326336
#39 HA Black COOLY 1x26650 D26 $99 PoliceScannerMan paid shipped 23071770000008631711
#40 HA Black COOLY 1x26650 D26 $99 Sanderman paid shipped 23071770000008631704
#41 HA Black COOLY 1x26650 D26 $99 xml paid shipped 03103490000199338551
#42 HA Black COOLY 1x26650 D26 $99 Disintergrator66 paid shipped 03110820000242906862
#43 HA Black COOLY 1x26650 D26 $99 Nite paid shipped 23082180000028851280
#44 HA Black COOLY 1x26650 D26 $99 The Coach paid shipped 03103490000199357019
#45 HA Black COOLY 1x26650 D26 $99 Father Azmodius paid shipped 03103490000199357026
#46 HA Black COOLY 1x26650 D26 $99 netprince paid shipped 03103490000199357538
#47 HA Black COOLY 1x26650 D26 $99 elnino paid shipped 03103490000199357545
#48 HA Black COOLY 1x26650 D26 $99 SR.GRINGO paid shipped 03103490000199604410
#49 HA Black COOLY 1x26650 D26 $99 candlelet paid shipped LC452768275US
#50 HA Black COOLY 1x26650 D26 $99 CMAG paid shipped 23082940000001845804
#51 HA Black COOLY 1x26650 D26 $99 CMAG paid shipped 23082940000001845804
#52 HA Black COOLY 1x26650 D26 $99 Long RunTime paid shipped 03103490000199596852
#53 HA Black COOLY 1x26650 D26 $99 wquiles paid shipped 03103490000199596845
#54 HA Black COOLY 1x26650 D26 $99 rngr633 paid shipped 03103490000199579084
#55 HA Black COOLY 1x26650 D26 $99 mohanjude paid shipped LC452768298US
#56 HA Black COOLY 1x26650 D26 $99 Zeruel paid shipped LC452768338US
#57 HA Black COOLY 1x26650 D26 $99 MrSypher paid shipped 03112550000196291586
#58 HA Black COOLY 1x26650 D26 $99 daniiswara paid shipped LC485383794US
#59 HA Black COOLY 1x26650 D26 $99 Stress paid shipped 23082180000028875408
#60 HA Black COOLY 1x26650 D26 $99 ss2nv paid shipped 03113260000161318161
#61 HA Black COOLY 1x26650 D26 $99 Thatspec paid shipped 03113260000161318154
#62 HA Black COOLY 1x26650 D26 $99 mocha_jo1 paid shipped 2307000008635863
#63 HA Black COOLY 1x26650 D26 $99 chewy78 paid shipped 2307000008635856
#64 HA Black COOLY 1x26650 D26 $99 stoli67 paid shipped LC485384018US
#65 HA Black COOLY 1x26650 D26 $99 mr.lumen paid shipped 03112550000057989331
#66 HA Black COOLY 1x26650 D26 $99 BarryH paid shipped 03112550000057989324
#67 HA Black COOLY 1x26650 D26 $99 WarriorOfLight paid shipped LC452889509US
#68 HA Black COOLY 1x26650 D26 $99 Mike Docherty paid shipped 03112550000057989881
#69 HA Black COOLY 1x26650 D26 $99 TheCleanerSD paid shipped 03112550000058001513
#70 HA Black COOLY 1x26650 D26 $99 WarriorOfLight paid shipped LC452889614US
#71 HA Black COOLY 1x26650 D26 $99 BelliR6 paid shipped 03112550000058021023
-----------------------
#01 Black ceracoated COOLY 1x26650 D26 $99 Grahambo0101 paid shipped 9505511144965124568973
-----------------------
#01 HA Black COOLY 1x26650 D26 (BLEMISHED) $90 Zeruel paid shipped LC452889526US<b
#02 HA Black COOLY 1x26650 D26 (BLEMISHED) $90 alby26 paid shipped 03112550000058021375
#03 HA Black COOLY 1x26650 D26 (BLEMISHED) $90 Raoul_Duke paid shipped LC548063799US
#04 HA Black COOLY 1x26650 D26 (BLEMISHED) $90 firefighterb paid shipped 03112550000058022143
-----------------------
#01 HA Black COOLY 1x26650 D26 (NOT CRENELLATED) $92 hwoont64 paid shipped LC452768179US
-----------------------
#01 HA Matte Black COOLY 1x26650 D26 $99 lensman paid shipped 23101590000030166946
#02 HA Matte Black COOLY 1x26650 D26 $99 DragonHead paid shipped 23082940000002470753
#03 HA Matte Black COOLY 1x26650 D26 $99 simplec6 paid shipped 9505510489373189xxxxxx
#04 HA Matte Black COOLY 1x26650 D26 $99 Nikolay paid shipped LC931105204US
#05 HA Matte Black COOLY 1x26650 D26 $99 jonwkng paid shipped LC658429038US
#06 HA Matte Black COOLY 1x26650 D26 $99 editedby paid shipped 23082180000039961527
#07 HA Matte Black COOLY 1x26650 D26 $99 Alje paid shipped LC550837271US
#08 HA Matte Black COOLY 1x26650 D26 $99 Tedfs paid shipped 9114999944238373423707
#09 HA Matte Black COOLY 1x26650 D26 $99 Tedfs paid shipped 9114999944238373423707
#10 HA Matte Black COOLY 1x26650 D26 $99 tex.proud paid shipped 9505513808436208009392
#11 HA Matte Black COOLY 1x26650 D26 $99 LarryB paid shipped 9500113808417017052397
-----------------------
#01 HA Matte Black COOLY 1x26650 D26 $79 (BLEMISHED) mjgsxr paid shipped LA046635994US 
#02 HA Matte Black COOLY 1x26650 D26 $79 (BLEMISHED) *(AVAILABLE)*
#03 HA Matte Black COOLY 1x26650 D26 $79 (BLEMISHED) *(AVAILABLE)*
#04 HA Matte Black COOLY 1x26650 D26 $79 (BLEMISHED) *(AVAILABLE)*
#05 HA Matte Black COOLY 1x26650 D26 $79 (BLEMISHED) *(AVAILABLE)*
-----------------------
*Color tone of dark gray bodies are slightly different than tail cap color tone.*
#01 HA Dark Gray COOLY 1x26650 D26 $89 jmm244 paid shipped 03112550000058022136
#02 HA Dark Gray COOLY 1x26650 D26 $89 olrac paid shipped 03112550000058022129 + 03112550000058002398
#03 HA Dark Gray COOLY 1x26650 D26 $89 tanasit paid shipped 03113260000160969760
#04 HA Dark Gray COOLY 1x26650 D26 $89 ming560 paid shipped LC740353711US
#05 HA Dark Gray COOLY 1x26650 D26 $89 elugelab paid shipped LC740353800US
#06 HA Dark Gray COOLY 1x26650 D26 $89 paulsl paid shipped 23082940000035401304
#07 HA Dark Gray COOLY 1x26650 D26 $89 bigretic paid shipped 9505510529973108522910
#08 HA Dark Gray COOLY 1x26650 D26 $89 pinkpanda3310 paid shipped LC658424061US
#09 HA Dark Gray COOLY 1x26650 D26 $89 william lafferty paid shipped 9114901159815942785584
#10 HA Dark Gray COOLY 1x26650 D26 $89 mandrake paid shipped 9114999944238010707511
#11 HA Dark Gray COOLY 1x26650 D26 $89 mjgsxr paid shipped LC550550392US
#12 HA Dark Gray COOLY 1x26650 D26 $89 StandardBattery paid shipped 9505513808426323019574
#14 HA Dark Gray COOLY 1x26650 D26 $89 ZIM paid shipped 9505513808431061374892
-----------------------
#01 HA Dark Gray COOLY 1x26650 D26 (BLEMISHED) $84 ErikP paid shipped 03113260000160947493
#02 HA Dark Gray COOLY 1x26650 D26 (BLEMISHED) $84 AndyF MO received shipped 91149999442383735273526477 
#03 HA Dark Gray COOLY 1x26650 D26 (BLEMISHED) $84 *(AVAILABLE) *
#04 HA Dark Gray COOLY 1x26650 D26 (BLEMISHED) $84 *(AVAILABLE)*
#05 HA Dark Gray COOLY 1x26650 D26 (BLEMISHED) $84 *(AVAILABLE)*
#06 HA Dark Gray COOLY 1x26650 D26 (BLEMISHED) $84 (*AVAILABLE)*
#07 HA Dark Gray COOLY 1x26650 D26 (BLEMISHED) $84 *(AVAILABLE)*
-----------------------
*These are type III matte light gray body and tail cap.*
#01 HA Matte Light Gray COOLY 1x26650 D26 $99 brandini paid shipped 03113260000160937028
#02 HA Matte Light Gray COOLY 1x26650 D26 $99 DragonHead paid shipped 23082940000002470753
#03 HA Matte Light Gray COOLY 1x26650 D26 $99 SR.GRINGO paid shipped 9505510912383196558016
#04 HA Matte Light Gray COOLY 1x26650 D26 $99 Bullet Bob paid shipped 9505510518353220436601
#05 HA Matte Light Gray COOLY 1x26650 D26 $99 Nikolay paid shipped LC931105204US
#06 HA Matte Light Gray COOLY 1x26650 D26 $99 Tmad paid shipped 911490115981848921636
#07 HA Matte Light Gray COOLY 1x26650 D26 $99 Icehole paid shipped 9114901159815942858660
#08 HA Matte Light Gray COOLY 1x26650 D26 $99 liteboy paid shipped 9505513808416238016326
#09 HA Matte Light Gray COOLY 1x26650 D26 $99 xdayv paid shipped LA046552946US
#10 HA Matte Light Gray COOLY 1x26650 D26 $99 injin000 paid shipped 9500113808427213051926
-----------------------
-----------------------
#01 HA Matte Light Gray COOLY 1x26650 D26 $89 (BLEMISHED) Boss paid shipped 9114901159815942858684
#02 HA Matte Light Gray COOLY 1x26650 D26 $89 (BLEMISHED) leroy82646 paid shipped 9114999944238678055689
#03 HA Matte Light Gray COOLY 1x26650 D26 $89 (BLEMISHED) msim paid shipped 9114999944238373526415
#04 HA Matte Light Gray COOLY 1x26650 D26 $89 (BLEMISHED) nfsunder paid shipped 9505513808431061374885 

=============
*These are Matte Silver (nickel plated) body and tail cap.*
#01 Matte Silver COOLY 1x26650 D26 $99 donn_ paid shipped 95055108929030615116
#02 Matte Silver COOLY 1x26650 D26 $99 criollo paid shipped LC931050956US
#03 Matte Silver COOLY 1x26650 D26 $99 wertzius paid shipped LC931050987US
#04 Matte Silver COOLY 1x26650 D26 $99 hombreluhrs paid shipped 9505510489373189446519
#05 Matte Silver COOLY 1x26650 D26 $99 quazimoda 2 paid shipped 9114901159818832540522
#06 Matte Silver COOLY 1x26650 D26 $99 quazimoda 2 paid shipped 9114901159818832540522
#07 Matte Silver COOLY 1x26650 D26 $99 Conte paid shipped LC550404443US 

-----------------------
*These are Semi Gloss Silver (nickel plated) body and tail cap.*
#01 Semi Gloss Silver COOLY 1x26650 D26 $99 AZVern paid shipped 9114901159818832565440
#02 Semi Gloss Silver COOLY 1x26650 D26 $99 Grumpy1 paid shipped LC218497475US
#03 Semi Gloss Silver COOLY 1x26650 D26 $99 JohnF paid shipped 9114901159818830949389
#04 Semi Gloss Silver COOLY 1x26650 D26 $99 tanasit paid shipped 9114901159818830949402
#05 Semi Gloss Silver COOLY 1x26650 D26 $99 Alje paid shipped LC658428956US
#06 Semi Gloss Silver COOLY 1x26650 D26 $99 StorminMatt paid shipped 9114999944238373495698
#07 Semi Gloss Silver COOLY 1x26650 D26 $99 DaveTheDude paid shipped 9114999944238373495674
#08 Semi Gloss Silver COOLY 1x26650 D26 $99 Tacitus paid shipped 9114901159815876848393
#09 Semi Gloss Silver COOLY 1x26650 D26 $99 nfetterly paid shipped 9114901159815876886920
#10 Semi Gloss Silver COOLY 1x26650 D26 $99 Tedfs paid shipped 9505511140525028591756
#11 Semi Gloss Silver COOLY 1x26650 D26 $99 pegasus21 paid shipped 9114999944238373421697
#12 Semi Gloss Silver COOLY 1x26650 D26 $99 X_Marine paid shipped 9505511144965147548242

--------------------------------
==================
#01 Orange cerakoted COOLY 1x26650 D26 $109 Duglum paid shipped LC485383919US
#02 Orange cerakoted COOLY 1x26650 D26 $109 chesterqw paid shipped LC485383940US
#03 Orange cerakoted COOLY 1x26650 D26 $109 stoli67 paid shipped LC485384018US
#04 Orange cerakoted COOLY 1x26650 D26 $109 tanasit paid shipped 03112550000057989348
#05 Orange cerakoted COOLY 1x26650 D26 $109 jwyj paid shipped CW203425985US
#06 Orange cerakoted COOLY 1x26650 D26 $109 Diablo_331 paid shipped 03112550000057989843
#07 Orange cerakoted COOLY 1x26650 D26 $109 abanytime paid shipped 23082940000002467760
#08 Orange cerakoted COOLY 1x26650 D26 $109 LuxLuthor paid shipped 23082940000002467777
#09 Orange cerakoted COOLY 1x26650 D26 $109 donn_ paiid shipped 03112550000057989874
#10 Orange cerakoted COOLY 1x26650 D26 $109 damanupnorth paid shipped 03112550000057989836
#11 Orange cerakoted COOLY 1x26650 D26 $109 karlheinz3 paid shipped 03112550000058015442
#12 Orange cerakoted COOLY 1x26650 D26 $109 fabienne paid shipped LC452889680US
#14 Orange cerakoted COOLY 1x26650 D26 $109 firefighterb paid shipped 23082940000002467920
#15 Orange cerakoted COOLY 1x26650 D26 $109 olrac paid shipped 03112550000058021030
#16 Orange cerakoted COOLY 1x26650 D26 $109 tobrien paid shipped 03113260000160957330
#17 Orange cerakoted COOLY 1x26650 D26 $109 dongkoo paid shipped LC452889733US
#18 Orange cerakoted COOLY 1x26650 D26 $109 choppers paid shipped 03113260000160937011
#19 Orange cerakoted COOLY 1x26650 D26 $109 cubebike paid shipped LC740353827US
#20 Orange cerakoted COOLY 1x26650 D26 $109 SR.GRINGO paid shipped 95055108929031025160
#21 Orange cerakoted COOLY 1x26650 D26 $109 Tofty paid shipped LC105690910US
#22 Orange cerakoted COOLY 1x26650 D26 $109 Geheim paid shipped 9505510912383196557668
#23 Orange cerakoted COOLY 1x26650 D26 $109 slow2go paid shipped 9114901159818848963971
#24 Orange cerakoted COOLY 1x26650 D26 $109 thundertree paid shipped 9114901159815942834558
#25 Orange cerakoted COOLY 1x26650 D26 $109 Geheim paid shipped 91149999442383735462860
#26 Orange cerakoted COOLY 1x26650 D26 $109 Jvvjvv paid shipped 9505511144965112564000
#27 Orange cerakoted COOLY 1x26650 D26 $109 Father Azmodius paid shipped 9505511113705188646299
#28 Orange cerakoted COOLY 1x26650 D26 $109 Powerup paid shipped 9505513808436019092460
#29 Orange cerakoted COOLY 1x26650 D26 $109 jal paid shipped 9505513808426137159893
#30 Orange cerakoted COOLY 1x26650 D26 $109 Flash-O-Maniac paid shipped 9505513808416251020230 

-----------------------
#01 Orange cerakoted COOLY 1x26650 D26 $99 (Blemished) flashy bazook paid shipped 9505513808438003116633

-----------------------
#01 Sky White cerakoted COOLY 1x26650 D26 $109 Thatspec paid shipped 03112550000057987030
#02 Sky White cerakoted COOLY 1x26650 D26 $109 tanasit paid shipped 03112550000057989348
#03 Sky White cerakoted COOLY 1x26650 D26 $109 abanytime paid shipped 23082940000002467760
#04 Sky White cerakoted COOLY 1x26650 D26 $109 LuxLuthor paid shipped 23082940000002467777
#05 Sky White cerakoted COOLY 1x26650 D26 $109 jmpaul320 paid shipped 03112550000058001520
#06 Sky White cerakoted COOLY 1x26650 D26 $109 firefighterb paid shipped 23082940000002467920
#07 Sky White cerakoted COOLY 1x26650 D26 $109 choppers paid shipped 03113260000160937011
#08 Sky White cerakoted COOLY 1x26650 D26 $109 chrisWELD paid shipped LC740353844US
#09 Sky White cerakoted COOLY 1x26650 D26 $109 lensman paid shipped 23101590000030166946
#10 Sky White cerakoted COOLY 1x26650 D26 $109 dsche paid shipped 23041070000024631832
#11 Sky White cerakoted COOLY 1x26650 D26 $109 dlmorgan999 paid shipped 95055106702831004741
#12 Sky White cerakoted COOLY 1x26650 D26 $109 hombreluhrs paid shipped 9505510489373189446519
#14 Sky White cerakoted COOLY 1x26650 D26 $109 Grahambo0101 paid shipped 9505511144965124568973
#15 Sky White cerakoted COOLY 1x26650 D26 $109 Jvvjvv paid shipped 9505511144965138570757
#16 Sky White cerakoted COOLY 1x26650 D26 $109 Powerup paid shipped 9505513808436019092460
#17 Sky White cerakoted COOLY 1x26650 D26 $109 Flash-O-Maniac paid shipped 9505513808416251020230 
#18 Sky White cerakoted COOLY 1x26650 D26 $109 Dizney paid shipped 9595513808412024263835

-----------------------
#01 Sky White cerakoted COOLY 1x26650 D26 (Blemished) $99 aginthelaw paid shipped 9505513808417222091778 
-----------------------
#01 Sky White cerakoted COOLY with black tailcap 1x26650 D26 $99 *(AVAILABLE)*
-----------------------
*NO RESERVATION*

-----------------------
*Please find link of my other products here and click on each link you are interested on.*
-----------------------
*(A V A I L A B L E)*


----------



## fivemega (Jun 25, 2022)

*More Cooly's available.

Please see post #1 for next available color and number.*


----------

